# What makes your cole slaw the best?



## B'sgirl

Like usual, I have a basic recipe but I would love to hear your tips as to how to make it unique or give it that special "zing".


----------



## Uncle Bob

I like to use Zatarain's Creole Mustard to add a little zip sometimes...If you can't find this product --- then try any of the brown spicy mustards

Zatarains


----------



## letscook

This is mine;
1 c mayo.
1/3 c sugar
1/4 c vinegar
celery seed
salt and pepper


----------



## justplainbill

Horseradish and lemon juice adds some zing.  Seems best after 2 - 3 days refrigerated marination.


----------



## Toots

celery seeds give mine a good zip.  And a squeeze of lemon juice.


----------



## Lynan

This recipe is great and the slaw keeps for ages, dressed, in the fridge. I add pumpkin and sunflower seeds to my already dressed slaw along with heaps of chopped parsley and corn kernels.

Boil together;

1 1/4 cups white vinegar
1/2 cup white sugar
1 1/4 t mustard seeds
1/2 t turmeric
1 t celery seeds
1 t salt

When just boiled and sugar dissolved, remove from heat and cool. Then add 1 cup vegetable oil.

This will dress a large amount of slaw and any leftover will keep in the fridge for a couple of weeks.


----------



## luckytrim

This is my version ........
2 c mayonnaise
1/3 c sugar
4 Tbl white vinegar
4 Tbl prepared horseradish​1/2 tsp celery seed

Makes about 2 1/2 cups.
Use 1 cup of dressing for each 8 ounces of shredded cabbage, about​1/2 a small head or 2 cups.


----------



## ChefJune

since you asked, it's this dressing:

*Sweet and Sour Celery Seed Dressing*

makes approximately 2 cups of dressing

2 egg yolks at room temperature 
3 tablespoons cider vinegar
1 cup sunflower oil
1/4 cup cider vinegar	
1/4 cup clover honey
salt and white pepper
Dash of Worcestershire sauce
Dash of hot pepper sauce
1 tablespoon celery seeds

1.	In a food processor fitted with the metal blade, place the egg yolks and 3 tablespoons vinegar.  With the machine running, gradually drizzle the oil through the feed tube until the mixture is emulsified into a mayonnaise.
2.	Add all the remaining ingredients and process until well blended.  The dressing will thin out considerably.  Refrigerate  for at least 2 hours to let flavors come together.


----------



## flukx

i agree - a small amount of horseradish makes a nice difference.


----------



## les

B'sgirl said:


> Like usual, I have a basic recipe but I would love to hear your tips as to how to make it unique or give it that special "zing".


  As you say...basic ingredients, then I add some chopped pineapple & sultanas that I've soaked in warm water, oh and a chopped sweet apple, goes down well


----------



## luckytrim

My Mom always put pineapple in her slaw................I always thought it was just her little idiocyncrocy..


----------



## les

Certainly not, you're Mum got it right, it's a great combo.


----------



## BBQ Mikey

My slaw is the best for its simplicity, relative healthyness, and how great it is on sandwhiches!!

Mikeys Vinegar Based Slaw (inspired by the famous Primanti Bros)

1/4 head cabbage (shredded fine). Add 4 tablespoons red wine vinegar, 4 tablespoons white sugar.  Add salt, pepper (to taste, id say 2 teaspoons each. (optional, 1 tablespoon honey mustard, dash white wine). Let marinate for at least 5 hours, up to 2 days!

Enjoy!


----------



## Lynan

*Returned to site after years away,so glad I did!*

I lost this recipe a long time ago and voila! Here it is! 




Lynan said:


> This recipe is great and the slaw keeps for ages, dressed, in the fridge. I add pumpkin and sunflower seeds to my already dressed slaw along with heaps of chopped parsley and corn kernels.
> 
> Boil together;
> 
> 1 1/4 cups white vinegar
> 1/2 cup white sugar
> 1 1/4 t mustard seeds
> 1/2 t turmeric
> 1 t celery seeds
> 1 t salt
> 
> When just boiled and sugar dissolved, remove from heat and cool. Then add 1 cup vegetable oil.
> 
> This will dress a large amount of slaw and any leftover will keep in the fridge for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kayelle

Hi Lynan. Welcome back after being gone so very long. Hope you'll stick around, I really like many of your posts from long ago before I was here.

Thanks for this recipe..it looks good, and I'll give it a try. My favorite cole slaw is a copycat of Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I never cared much for anyone's coleslaw, so I developed my own:

*Creamy Cole Slaw​*
_Ingredients:_

16oz bag coleslaw mix
½ cup olive oil Miracle Whip
2 Tbs sour cream
2 Tbs grated Spanish onion
2 Tbs agave nectar
2 Tbs white vinegar
1 Tbs dry mustard
2 tsp garlic salt
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste

_Instructions:_

Place the coleslaw mix in a large bowl. Whisk together the Miracle Whip, sour cream, onion, sugar, vinegar, mustard, garlic salt, salt, and pepper in a medium bowl, add it to the cabbage mixture and mix well to combine. Adjust seasoning as desired.


----------



## di reston

This is my ( well, not my, it's from a wonderful book called American Classics, that a good friend gave to me). Here it is, faithfully written from that book:

1 pound red or green cabbage, shredded fine or chopped. (I prefer shredded by hand, very thin). Salt. 1 medium carrot, peeled and shredded 1/2 cup buttermilk, 2 tbsp mayonnaise, 2 tbsp sour cream, 1 small shallot, minced ( about 2 tbsp, 2 tbsp fresh chopped parsley leaves, 1/2 tsp cider cider vinegar, 1/4 Dijon mustard, 1/2 tsp sugar, 1/8 ground black pepper.

Toss the wshredded cabbage and salt in a colander or large mesh strainer set over a bowl, qnd let stand until the cabbage wilts, at least 1 hour or up to 4 hours. Rinse the cabbage under cold running water (or in a large bowl of ice water if serving immediately). Press, but do not squease, to drain; pat dry with paper towels. Place the wilted cabbage and the grated carrato in a large bowl.
2. Stir buttermilk, mayonnaise, sour cream, shallot, parsley, vinegar, sugar, 1/4 tsp sqlt wnd pepper in a small bowl. Pour the buttermilk dressing over the wilted cabbage, and refrigerate until ready to serve. (Coleslaw can be covered and refriferated for up to 3 days).

This recipe is taken from the book 'The Best Recipe AMERICAN CLASSICS', published by Boston Common Press, Brookline, Massachutsetts, www.cooksillustrated.com.

This book is a WOW! I love it! It's a showcase for the best known American recipes, leaving plenty of room for family recipes and other things of great interest about American cookery, which is one od many reasons why I keep in touch with you guys.

di reston (And for those who are of older age, I am closely related to an eminent journalist of yours, one James Reston, who worked in New York, He was my uncle.)


----------



## CraigC

"Go to" for me is angel hair slaw with grated carrot and celery seed with Marzetti's original slaw dressing. It is quick and easy. I really like Emeril's Maw Maw slaw and really, really like the slaw made by my SIL's aunt Linda. I hate using "The Best" for describing anything because I may never find it!


----------



## CarolPa

My cole slaw doesn't have a recipe.  I just throw it together not measuring, just tasting.  That's how my mother did it.  That's how she did all her cooking.  It is very similar to that one post by Sir Loin.


----------



## Just Cooking

I grew up on a very basic slaw of shredded cabbage and carrots, coated with mayo and salt and pepper...

I still prefer that simple slaw although I've, lately been trying out different dressings, depending on what the slaw goes with.. 

Blu cheese if I'm serving with wings, sesame or poppy seed dressing for fish or shrimp tacos, etc., etc..

Ross


----------



## larry_stewart

I was actually going to start a thread, then I came across this one, so just adding to it.

Im no a big fan ( and never was) of Cole slaw.  For me its the Mayonnaise.  Not that I dont like the taste of it, but just the egg thing.  Therefore, I never order it, nor do I pick at it when someone else gets it.

The other day, I got something from a food truck, that came with a side of slaw.   I tasted it, and this was unusual when comparing it to other Cole slaws Ive tried ( and not liked) in the past.  In addition to the  usual ingredients, they had some shredded dill pickle and capers mixed in.  there may have been a dab of mustard also but not sure if it was mustard or just the juice from the capers.  Either way, I thought the addition of the capers and pickles was a nice choice and made me change my mind on Cole slaw.


----------



## GotGarlic

I like apple cider vinegar with the mayo, celery seeds and our backyard honey in my coleslaw dressing. Pickles or capers would add a nice pop of tartness to it. I might try using my pickled red onions next time I make it.

Larry, you could make it with aioli to avoid the egg.


----------



## salt and pepper

Wasabi coleslaw...







[/IMG]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I like creamy slaw.  However, I love a wet, juicy slaw so much more.  Here's how I make mine:
1 head green, or purple cabbage, grated
1 sweet, white onion, fine mince
2 carrots, peeled and grated
1/2 cup rains, softened in simmering water
Miracle Whip Salad Dressing, just enough to coat everything
2 tbs. suger
Mix all ingredients in a large bowl.  Add 1/2 cup ice water and stir.  Refrigerate for at least 2 hours.  Taste and add more ice water as desired.

This slaw not only tastes great, but is refreshing as well.  It can easily be altered by adding chopped walnuts, pecans, or macadamia nuts.  A little lemon juice, or horseradish will also add flavor.  This is a hot weather slaw.  For me, it's my favorite.  It goes well with all BBQ'd meats, corn on the cob, baked beans, and watermellon.  Its sweet enough, yet tart enough to act as a counterpoint to oudoor foods.

Seeeeya, Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## taxlady

Not my best cole slaw, but quick and I like it better than most resto cole slaw. I thinly slice some cabbage and then cut the slices the other way, so they aren't too long. I put it in a bowl (or sometimes straight on my plate). I season with some salt and pepper.  I add a splash of EVOO and some sprinkles of apple cider vinegar. Then I stir until the cabbage pieces are all evenly coated. Taste a piece and adjust any of those four ingredients. That's it, easy and tasty.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

My SIL gave me a recipe for her Coleslaw many years ago.
I think it tastes exactly like KFC, at least the way it use to taste, 
now, I don't care for anything on their menu.





(file photo-Zippy's Brand Fried Chicken coating, copycat Zippy's brand Mac Salad & copycat KFC Coleslaw-delicious!  Rivals any restaurant IMHO anyways.)

1 Green Pepper
1/2 C. Carrots
1/2 of a large head of green Cabbage
1/2 - 1tsp. each Celery Seeds & Mustard Seeds
1/2 of a large Onion
*Best Foods Mayonnaise* to taste

Chop all veggies in a Food Processor
Add as much Mayo as you like
Season with S&P

** Every good Hawaii cook using Best Foods, it's the best that's why


----------



## strmanglr scott

Very basic and I make no claims for it being the best but I've always liked it. Had a friend who came from Israel and he really liked it. 

Apple cider vinegar
Oil
Sugar
Shred up some onion and carrot
S&P

That's it. Always better the second day.


----------



## Just Cooking

Simplicity for 50 years..

Shredded green cabbage, red if I have some
Shredded carrots, if I have them
Hellman's or Best Foods mayo
S&P

Ross


----------



## WhateverYouWant

Growing up, we had an amazing place called "Burt's BBQ" that did an "angel hair" cut with pepper and a vinaigrette. Since then I have always replicated it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> My SIL gave me a recipe for her Coleslaw many years ago.
> I think it tastes exactly like KFC, at least the way it use to taste,
> now, I don't care for anything on their menu.
> 
> View attachment 38736
> 
> View attachment 38737
> 
> s
> Add as much Mayo as you like
> Season with S&P
> 
> ** Every good Hawaii cook using Best Foods, it's the best that's why


'lavor, texture, and refreshing goodness.  Everyone I've served it to loves it.  I brought it to a friend's house for a back yard BBQ.  He looked at it and stated firmly that he didn't like a wet slaw, but liked his cole-slaw creamy.  I suggested he tried it.  He did and told me that it is now his go-to cole-slaw recipe.
Oh, and Best Foods Mayo is the same thing, made by the same company as Helman's Real Mayo.  It just depends on which side of the Rockies you live on.
Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

